# ladies...do any of you remember these vintage recipes?



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ariannarebolini/truly-upsetting-vintage-recipes 
Wait til you see number 16!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 9, 2014)

CeeCee, you are incredible.  I haven't had dinner and was starving until I read your link.  LOL, but a good thing...I have no appetite.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2014)

Some were pretty disgusting, lol.

I actually so remember seeing that pineapple somewhere.

Times sure have changed...seems like everything was in jello or aspic.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 9, 2014)

Wha's wrong with that?  I fry a banana with my bacon 'n eggs alla time.  Don't knock it 'til you try it. 



and these??





Yummo!  Why not?  One of my all time faves are suet dumplings cooked in cane syrup.  These seem like a damned good idea to me. 



Won't be touching whatever that is in the last picture though, that just looks naaaasty.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2014)

Well I do like fried bananas but that as far as I'll go.


----------



## Rainee (Jan 10, 2014)

Yukk! not my kind of foods lol the only ones I know are Hellman`s mayo and Spam which we have here 
and still use.. if I had a choice and had to make something from that list would be that meat igloo as long 
as it was mashed potatoes over minced meat... but I must admit they were so colourful and sure had imagination 
those days.. thanks CeeCee for sharing..


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 10, 2014)

Fortunately....I don't remember any of those.. and they say the Brits can't cook.....


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 10, 2014)

I remember several of those. Growing up my mom was the queen of jello. She use to get McCall Magazine. Every month Jello would have an ad in there with some new incredible Jello creation. To this day I still do not eat jello.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 10, 2014)

Atora suet is still available here, and they now make a light version. I will look later, to see if there is a veggie one too; I can't remember. Used mainly in Christmas puddings.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2014)

My dad was the creative cook of the family.  

He would plop some mashed potato on our plate, make a hollow with his finger then fill it with tomato sauce (ketchup). 
Voila, an erupting volcano. We loved it and every generation of kids since then has also enjoyed their volcanoes.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 10, 2014)

LOL, great thread, CeeCee, thanks, I remember some of these, in fact, I still have the lime, cottage cheese and pineapple one when I'm dieting.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone of the those dishes about made me puke, and yes indeed #16 was quite interesting to say the least!!! 

Most of those would have been way too fancy for my mom and grandma's. Puttin' on airs to say the least. 

I vaguely recall my mom frying a banana once in awhile!

 We had beanie weenie casserole a lot, that was gettin' fancy there, let me tell you. 

Two of my childhood favs were fried baloney or fried Spam sandwiches, that was good eats!

I think the last time we tried to eat some Spam was on a camping trip about 20 years ago and I was feeling nostalgic and thought "Hey, fried Spam sandwiches sound really good."  Um not so much, either they have really changed Spam over the decades or my tastes have changed drastically and I am sure it is the latter.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 10, 2014)

Thankfully I had good Hungarian cooking from my mom...we didn't eat jello.

I do remember trying o make one of those sandwich cakes once for a party...it was okay.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

No, I don't remember them, and never ate them, thank goodness.layful:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 17, 2014)




----------

